# Fiance visa questions



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear all,

I have a few question related to the fiance visa application, so instead of questioning them in different threads, thought it would be more convinient to have a new one opened... 

First question. My application will be submitted online in the begininng of June and I will book an appointment for the 2nd of July. I was advised that the latest date of my trip to the UK should be beginning of September. So, assuming that I will indicate 1st of September as a date of my travel to England, and having the appointment to give a notice in a Register office on the 19th of November, would not it look a bit suspicios and too far away from the date of my arrival? The thing is we plan to have the actual date of my arrival to the UK in mid of October... 

Second, should I get a certificate of my marital status, i.e. stating that I am not married? Among Supporting Documents guideline, UKBA states that some evidence of marital status should be presented. 

Third question, we never called each other from the beginning of our relationship, we use Skype and emails. We also text each other via Whatsapp, which is a free texting tool used in smartphones like iPhone and Android. Would this be enough as a proof? Also, this Whatsapp can be saved in txt format and is it ok if I just print it off? 

The fourth one, even though we met online in 2010 and physically we met only three times in 2011. We spent about seven weeks together in total. We are seeing each other in a month's time in Thailand, but I will already submit my online application for visa. After my return I am going to pass a biometrics and submit all documents. Is it too small time spent together?  We are really tired of this long distance relationship and want to reunion asap. 

Many thanks to all for help!


----------



## omim88 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can answer your third and fourth questions.

Third question, we never called each other from the beginning of our relationship, we use Skype and emails. We also text each other via Whatsapp, which is a free texting tool used in smartphones like iPhone and Android. Would this be enough as a proof? Also, this Whatsapp can be saved in txt format and is it ok if I just print it off? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is absolutely fine. Print off the skype call logs and email screenshots together with a print out of the whatsapp messages as proof of communication. Just make sure they go back to last year at least. You don't have to print everything, just selected messages over this period.


The fourth one, even though we met online in 2010 and physically we met only three times in 2011. We spent about seven weeks together in total. We are seeing each other in a month's time in Thailand, but I will already submit my online application for visa. After my return I am going to pass a biometrics and submit all documents. Is it too small time spent together?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That should not be a problem. I met my wife in 2009 for 2 weeks then spent 3 weeks with her in 2010/2011 and got married in 2012, that was fine for UKBA. Just include plenty of pics/receipts/bookings of things you did together from your meetings and it should be enough. What is key is that you have been in constant communication since you have been together.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> First question. My application will be submitted online in the begininng of June and I will book an appointment for the 2nd of July. I was advised that the latest date of my trip to the UK should be beginning of September. So, assuming that I will indicate 1st of September as a date of my travel to England, and having the appointment to give a notice in a Register office on the 19th of November, would not it look a bit suspicios and too far away from the date of my arrival? The thing is we plan to have the actual date of my arrival to the UK in mid of October...


If it was me applying, I would try to time my application to be within three months of my intended arrival in the UK (ie mid October) rather than state 1 September when you know you won't be here. It might not make a difference, but it's better not to create unnecessary problems for yourself. If you apply mid to end July, you could name a travel date that is within three months of your visa application and BE here within three months too. Someone more knowledgeable than me will correct me if I'm speaking nonsense though.

Leaving a gap between arrival and ceremony is fine though (you'll have 6 months) and is sensible - you need to allow 7 days to be in the country before you can have your documents checked by a Registrar, and then a further 15 days before you are legally free to marry or become civil partners. We booked ours so that it was 4 months after my partner's arrival in the UK.




> Second, should I get a certificate of my marital status, i.e. stating that I am not married? Among Supporting Documents guideline, UKBA states that some evidence of marital status should be presented.


This is absolutely essential if you've been married or in a civil union before. You need to provide proof that you are free to marry or become civil partners, or will soon be free. My partner's final divorce paper wasn't through when she applied, but she did have a court paper showing when the case was filed for hearing, and that it was undergoing a 20-day waiting period. If you've never been married, you don't need to provide anything.




> Third question, we never called each other from the beginning of our relationship, we use Skype and emails. We also text each other via Whatsapp, which is a free texting tool used in smartphones like iPhone and Android. Would this be enough as a proof? Also, this Whatsapp can be saved in txt format and is it ok if I just print it off?


We just took 12 screenprints of Skype - a selection to show how long we'd been in a relationship, and that we were indeed in a genuine relationship. No need to send every last thing. Screenshots should be fine - whichever chat application you used. A couple of photos or other evidence proving you've actually met in person is important.





> The fourth one, even though we met online in 2010 and physically we met only three times in 2011. We spent about seven weeks together in total. We are seeing each other in a month's time in Thailand, but I will already submit my online application for visa. After my return I am going to pass a biometrics and submit all documents. Is it too small time spent together?  We are really tired of this long distance relationship and want to reunion asap.


That's more than we did, and we were fine. We only met twice and spent 4 weeks together in total or thereabouts. Our online chat evidence showed we were on Skype video at just about every free minute though (we included a couple of screenshots showing times and lengths of calls).


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

2farapart, thank you for your valuable advices! 
As for the date of submission the docs to the visa centre, the thing is I live in another city and at the time I a back from Thailand I am flying via the city where the visa centre is. So it would be convinient to stop by then and submit docs, instead of going there in a separate trip. That's why we are thinking of 2nd of July as a date of going to the visa centre. Therefore, the date of intention to travel mathematically should be mid of September (since I will apply online and pay in mid of June) 
But in fact, the date of travel to the UK would be mid of October and we are going to book an appointment to give a notice at register office on the 19th of November. 

Sorry for such detailed questioning. Although I don't want to give not correct information about my travel, October is the earliest time we cane make it to the UK. And also, we want to sort our visa application ASAP and save the flight costs to the visa centre. 

Thank you again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Zama said:


> 2farapart, thank you for your valuable advices!
> As for the date of submission the docs to the visa centre, the thing is I live in another city and at the time I a back from Thailand I am flying via the city where the visa centre is. So it would be convinient to stop by then and submit docs, instead of going there in a separate trip. That's why we are thinking of 2nd of July as a date of going to the visa centre. Therefore, the date of intention to travel mathematically should be mid of September (since I will apply online and pay in mid of June)
> But in fact, the date of travel to the UK would be mid of October and we are going to book an appointment to give a notice at register office on the 19th of November.
> 
> ...


Good Morning, Zama!

Was just thinking... is there any way that you'd be able to apply online closer to the the date that you leave for Thailand? For example, apply on the 9th June or 14th June (I don't know when you are going to Thailand)? 

I think that that would still give you a large enough window of time to be able to pick 2nd July for your Biometrics appointment and it would allow you to put your date of arrival in the UK 7th September or 12th September, which would be closer to your intended 1st October arrival date, and that 2-3 week gap would look better (as 2far has kindly suggested) than the month delay that your current thinking would give you... 2-3 weeks would be easier to explain (i.e. problems with leaving date at work; family emergency etc... all plausible reasons why you'd be delayed getting to the UK for a couple of weeks).

In any case, good luck to you and have a safe and fun trip to Thailand!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Good Morning, Zama!
> 
> Was just thinking... is there any way that you'd be able to apply online closer to the the date that you leave for Thailand? For example, apply on the 9th June or 14th June (I don't know when you are going to Thailand)?
> 
> ...


We have already emailed the Register office to book a day to give a notice for the 19th of November. And we actually are travelling to the UK on the 28th of October. He is coming to Kazakhstan and then we live together. 
Is it too critical to give a notice not long after you have arrived to the UK, i.e. after allowing 9 day in the country? 
Because, if we do it in the following day - apply on 14th June and put the date of of intention to travel as 14th Sept, we still have two months to give notice. Would UKBA question if we do it this way? 
What would be the best in this case - to write a note in the cover letter, saying that we allow ourselves some time to have flexibility in case familiy emergency, leaving date at work, etc.? Or we better simply apply later on in July-August which will be closer to 19th Nov? 
Another dilemma....


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Good Morning, Zama!
> 
> In any case, good luck to you and have a safe and fun trip to Thailand!


Thanks for your wishes WestCoastCanadianGirl! Best of luck with your application as well!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Zama said:


> We have already emailed the Register office to book a day to give a notice for the 19th of November. And we actually are travelling to the UK on the 28th of October. He is coming to Kazakhstan and then we live together.
> Is it too critical to give a notice not long after you have arrived to the UK, i.e. after allowing 9 day in the country?
> Because, if we do it in the following day - apply on 14th June and put the date of of intention to travel as 14th Sept, we still have two months to give notice. Would UKBA question if we do it this way?
> What would be the best in this case - to write a note in the cover letter, saying that we allow ourselves some time to have flexibility in case familiy emergency, leaving date at work, etc.? Or we better simply apply later on in July-August which will be closer to 19th Nov?
> Another dilemma....


Dear all, I still have one question, which relates to timing between entering a country and giving a notice to a register office. We have booked the day to give a notice on 19th November. In my visa application I want to put the date of intention to travel as 30th Sept. Will not it look a bit odd that we have such a big gap between entering a country and giving a notice to marry (almost 2 months)?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the reason they give you a six month fiancee visa is because they understand getting everything organised for the wedding can take a bit of time.

If I'm mistaken, someone will be along to correct me so that you have good information, but I think the two month delay from arrival to walking down the aisle is perfectly acceptable


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I think the reason they give you a six month fiancee visa is because they understand getting everything organised for the wedding can take a bit of time.
> 
> If I'm mistaken, someone will be along to correct me so that you have good information, but I think the two month delay from arrival to walking down the aisle is perfectly acceptable


Thank you  
That's what I thought, but my fiance is worried and wants me to note in the application that I will travel to the UK in October, however, it is longer than three months, since I am applying in middle/end of June. That's why I want to put end of September as the date of intention to travel.
walking down the aisle is going to be three months after my arrival, on my fiance's birthday  
we are giving a notice to get our wedding booked two months after my arrival. 

Sorry I am being so precise, although I just want to make sure nothing could cause a rejection to our visa application!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> That's what I thought, but my fiance is worried and wants me to note in the application that I will travel to the UK in October, however, it is longer than three months, since I am applying in middle/end of June. That's why I want to put end of September as the date of intention to travel.
> walking down the aisle is going to be three months after my arrival, on my fiance's birthday
> we are giving a notice to get our wedding booked two months after my arrival.
> 
> Sorry I am being so precise, although I just want to make sure nothing could cause a rejection to our visa application!


Yes, the gap between the two is absolutely fine. As AnAmericanInScotland said, you're given six months because, depending on the size of the ceremony you intend, it can take a lot of organising and arranging. Especially with foreign nationals, you might want to fly family over and that too takes some pre-planning, and the UK can add their own delay to proceedings by not having bookings available early on, etc. You also have mandatory delays (you have to be in the UK 7 days and 7 nights before you can have that first appointment with the Registrar, and you must allow a further minimum 15 days between that appointment and your ceremony date).

Even though our ceremony was small (just a few family and friends, followed by small reception and a couple of day outings after), we still booked it later in the visa period. Firstly, we allowed over a month for the first 'intention to marry' appointment in case there was any delay either with my partner's visa or her flight date into the UK, and then we booked our ceremony for 6 weeks after the first registrar appointment (just in case there was any documentation hold-up there - ie if we took the wrong proof and had to rearrange). That latter delay we added because the Designated Registry Office warned that they only offered intention-to-marry appointments on Tuesday and Thurday mornings, and were already booking up pretty fast. We were also flying in three people from overseas and they needed to make their arrangements with work etc.

All in all, we became civil partners just over 4 months after my partner first arrived in the UK, and we applied for her FLR immediately after.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Yes, the gap between the two is absolutely fine. As AnAmericanInScotland said, you're given six months because, depending on the size of the ceremony you intend, it can take a lot of organising and arranging. Especially with foreign nationals, you might want to fly family over and that too takes some pre-planning, and the UK can add their own delay to proceedings by not having bookings available early on, etc.
> 
> Even though our ceremony was small (just a few family and friends, followed by small reception and a couple of day outings after), we still booked it later in the visa period. Firstly, we allowed over a month for the first 'intention to marry' appointment in case there was any delay either with my partner's visa or her flight date into the UK, and then we booked our ceremony for 6 weeks after the first registrar appointment (just in case there was any documentation hold-up there - ie if we took the wrong proof and had to rearrange). That latter delay we added because the Designated Registry Office warned that they only offered intention-to-marry appointments on Tuesday and Thurday mornings, and were already booking up pretty fast. We were also flying in three people from overseas and they needed to make their arrangements with work etc.
> 
> All in all, we became civil partners just over 4 months after my partner first arrived in the UK, and we applied for her FLR immediately after.


That's great and such a relief! Thanks to all for your advices !


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Just received the results from my last IELTS exam, have got 6.5 on every element apart from reading which was 9. Gutted :-( 
With the new immigration rules are going to be implemented soon for family migrants, this most obviously will not be enough in case the English language requirements are increased upto band 7.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Just received the results from my last IELTS exam, have got 6.5 on every element apart from reading which was 9. Gutted :-(
> With the new immigration rules are going to be implemented soon for family migrants, this most obviously will not be enough in case the English language requirements are increased upto band 7.


Try to remember that the proposed changes have not been announced as being implemented, and even when the changes are announced, there may be a period of time between the announcement of the changes, and the actual implementation.

So try not to worry just yet on that, not until an announcement has been made, and a date set for the new rules to be the new rules.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, American in Scotland. I will try not to worry much about it... 
If the changes are going to happen soon and there is going to be that high level of English required, I will simply apply before the rules are effective.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Try to remember that the proposed changes have not been announced as being implemented, and even when the changes are announced, there may be a period of time between the announcement of the changes, and the actual implementation.
> 
> So try not to worry just yet on that, not until an announcement has been made, and a date set for the new rules to be the new rules.


I have one more, probably silly question. What do you think, are they really going to increase English language level that much? 
The current requirement is 4 - which is an equivalent of B1 and 7 is C1.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> I have one more, probably silly question. What do you think, are they really going to increase English language level that much?
> The current requirement is 4 - which is an equivalent of B1 and 7 is C1.


I have no clue beyond thinking the feeling is that standards should be very, very high. 

I was going to congratulate you for doing so well on the test but wasn't sure if I was recalling correctly that 4 is the current pass. So now I can congratulate you-that's a very good score

Zama, your English is already very good-I'd even say it's excellent, and with time you will have complete command of the language-you already read and write at a very high level-you will have NO trouble communicating when you arrive, and I think that's what is important to the UKBA


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I have no clue beyond thinking the feeling is that standards should be very, very high.
> 
> I was going to congratulate you for doing so well on the test but wasn't sure if I was recalling correctly that 4 is the current pass. So now I can congratulate you-that's a very good score
> 
> Zama, your English is already very good-I'd even say it's excellent, and with time you will have complete command of the language-you already read and write at a very high level-you will have NO trouble communicating when you arrive, and I think that's what is important to the UKBA


Thank you so much, American in Scotland! You made me feel so much better now! 
I will stop moaning and will try to complete my application before they have changed the rules.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Everyone! 

I have a couple of questions related to the documents for my fiance visa application. Would very much appreciate if anyone can advise what is the best thing to do. 
1. My mother keeps her maiden name now and all her official documents state this name. However, at the time I was born my mum changed her last name to her husband's one (my dad) and my birth certificate states this as my mum's last name. So, when I am filling information about my parents, I put my mum's current name, but I also enclose my birth certificate where my mum has different name! Is it a problem? Should I explain it in additional information section? 
2. Our letters of introduction addressed to Consular section of British Embassy in Almaty, however, my fiance's employment letter is addressed to UKBA visa section in almaty and it states the address of Visa Centre. Hope this is not a big deal? 
3. We have asked Birmingham Register Office (where we plan to get married) to change the date of appointment to give a notice to the October, since I am planning to arrive in September, which they did, however, they didn't want to send us a written confirmation and all we have is our previous confirmation to give a notice in November. Should I enclose this document? 
4. We are not technically engaged with my fiance and there was no engagement celebration, etc. Thus, our letters don't state anything about engagament, proposals. We only state that we intend to marry and do any further arrangements upon my arrival, in September. We plan to do a small ceremony for close family and that's why all the venue bookings will be made closer to date, which is December. Do you think it will affect the decision on my visa? 

Thanks a lot to all!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have a couple of questions related to the documents for my fiance visa application. Would very much appreciate if anyone can advise what is the best thing to do.
> 1. My mother keeps her maiden name now and all her official documents state this name. However, at the time I was born my mum changed her last name to her husband's one (my dad) and my birth certificate states this as my mum's last name. So, when I am filling information about my parents, I put my mum's current name, but I also enclose my birth certificate where my mum has different name! Is it a problem? Should I explain it in additional information section?
> ...


*Q1-*yes, do explain it and don't worry about it You may find that you will not have enough room on the additional information section for explanations, so writing out an attachment sheet is a way a lot of us have coped. Remember to identify the specific section you are explaining so the ECO can quickly refer to the appropriate section.

*Q2-*I think that will be OK, ours were similarly addressed. I know some are also adding the salutation "Dear Entry Clearance Officer" or "Dear ECO" as well. I noted a couple of Joppa's recent posts saying that was right, too.

*Q3-*I would enclose that because it shows you are actively planning your wedding. I don't think evidence of engagement parties is as important as that solid evidence that you are officially organising a ceremony.

*Q4-*see number three


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> *Q1-*yes, do explain it and don't worry about it You may find that you will not have enough room on the additional information section for explanations, so writing out an attachment sheet is a way a lot of us have coped. Remember to identify the specific section you are explaining so the ECO can quickly refer to the appropriate section.
> 
> *Q2-*I think that will be OK, ours were similarly addressed. I know some are also adding the salutation "Dear Entry Clearance Officer" or "Dear ECO" as well. I noted a couple of Joppa's recent posts saying that was right, too.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, AmericanInScotland! You're always there to help!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Thank you very much, AmericanInScotland! You're always there to help!


What I think I like most about this forum is that there are so many knowledgeable people here-if I missed something or am wrong, there is always someone who will step up to correct so that people aren't pointed in the wrong direction


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> What I think I like most about this forum is that there are so many knowledgeable people here-if I missed something or am wrong, there is always someone who will step up to correct so that people aren't pointed in the wrong direction


That's very true. Although, so far all the advices you've given were invaluable!  
You know, i am thinking about this 'Additional information' section. Since we both also submitting letters of introduction, we don't really have anything else to disclose in that section. 
The only thing has come to mind is to put my mum's changing names explanations and also our trip to Thailand which we're going to have with my fiance in June.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> That's very true. Although, so far all the advices you've given were invaluable!
> You know, i am thinking about this 'Additional information' section. Since we both also submitting letters of introduction, we don't really have anything else to disclose in that section.
> The only thing has come to mind is to put my mum's changing names explanations and also our trip to Thailand which we're going to have with my fiance in June.


You should have room then in the additional information section. When I filled out mine I didn't have enough room-so few available characters in that box, lol! But I was able to get a fair bit in there, so if the only things you need to explain are your mum's names and the holiday, you should have plenty of room!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't thank you enough AmericanInScotland!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> I can't thank you enough AmericanInScotland!


Just keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We were advised to leave the _additional information_ box empty unless it was anything that could affect the outcome of the application. 

We had 'additional information' about various supporting paperwork, but rather than add all this to the additional information box, we printed out short covering notes to attach to the supporting documents directly, explaining what needed to be explained.

I don't know if there is a "right and wrong" way to do things, but this is what we did and we were fine.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Just keep us posted on your progress!


Will do indeed! 

2farapart, we will also make a cover page letter + table of conent. Will possibly put our explanations there instead of additional information section.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear all! 
I have a question about finances. My fiance's monthly salary net of taxes is 2350 GBP and his monthly living costs is 1350 GBP including all his expenses, council tax, utility bills, pension contribution, food etc. 
Do you think 1000 GBP left over is going to be enough and our visa is not rejected on the ground that we don't have enough funds to support?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a good salary and is fine - even if the thresholds are changed, this exceeds the proposed new minimum by a good way. 

No problems there!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Dear all!
> I have a question about finances. My fiance's monthly salary net of taxes is 2350 GBP and his monthly living costs is 1350 GBP including all his expenses, council tax, utility bills, pension contribution, food etc.
> Do you think 1000 GBP left over is going to be enough and our visa is not rejected on the ground that we don't have enough funds to support?


At the moment, for a couple the UKBA wants to see that you will have at least £112 (rounded up a few pence) left per week-I think you have it covered


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

2farapart said:


> That's a good salary and is fine - even if the thresholds are changed, this exceeds the proposed new minimum by a good way.
> 
> No problems there!


Thank you 2farapart! One more thing is out of my worries  

As for intention to live together - we have no any evidence, how to convince the embassy? We both wrote the letters and stated that we're going to live together, as well as his uncle. I asked my fiance to set up a table with monthly costs of our life together - will this help at all? 

I am also going to include my mom's birth certificate, her passport and marriage certificate - just to show some evidence on the fact that she changed her maiden name when she got married to my dad and then returned her maiden name back. Is these required at all? 

Thank you


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

On living together, you simply need an itinerary (and set it out in your introductory letter). Where you intend to live on arrival in the UK (and how you will be supported), and what you plan to do in the future if that situation is temporary). The UKBA realises that people's initial plans are not necessarily their ultimate goals. If staying with other people, you ideally need to provide paperwork showing that they legally own their house. Other than that, it is already deemed that, as fiancées, you intend living together, marrying and settling permanently in the UK so you don't need to prove this beyond your current accommodation arrangements and plans for your marriage.

On name changes, yes, include all paperwork that provides a trail for every name change. My surname has changed a few times (once because my mother remarried but she didn't legally 're-adopt' her children and so we'd later had to legally change our own names). I provided birth certificates and every piece of paper that governed a change in name. All was fine.


----------



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

For living together evidence I included in my app both mine and my fiances letters stating that we will be living together. A letter from my mother stating that she has invited my fiance to stay with us until we find a place of our own and her mortgage statement stating that she owns the home. We were approved yesterday so I guess that was enough =3


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

deebz said:


> For living together evidence I included in my app both mine and my fiances letters stating that we will be living together. A letter from my mother stating that she has invited my fiance to stay with us until we find a place of our own and her mortgage statement stating that she owns the home. We were approved yesterday so I guess that was enough =3


Congratulations with your visa!  
And thanks to all for good advices!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do we really need to supply birth certificates? I should think that passports cover this need well enough...


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know whether your birth certificate is essential, but too much evidence is safer than too little (and is a good backup to accompany an overseas passport). In Zama's case, there are some name-change details to cover too.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Do we really need to supply birth certificates? I should think that passports cover this need well enough...


It does-if there haven't been a lot of changes to the programme, lol! 

I included court orders restoring my maiden name in addition to the former passports per UKBA guidelines to include all expired passports to show travel history-dunno if they still do that, I might want to re-read the guidance notes to see.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll include mine with the application (given that I'm the applicant wanting to get in) but won't include Ed's. 

I figure that his isn't necessary, given that he's a British born citizen who w*rks as a civil servant in London and receives public funds (he was born blind and gets a monthly disability allowance)... if they have any questions about his age, he's easily traced in their own bureaucracy.

Now, to spend the next 6½ weeks looking for said birth certificate... will they accept the card that the Province of BC issued to my parents or should I go and shell out for a long form?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'll include mine with the application (given that I'm the applicant wanting to get in) but won't include Ed's.
> 
> I figure that his isn't necessary, given that he's a British born citizen who w*rks as a civil servant in London and receives public funds (he was born blind and gets a monthly disability allowance)... if they have any questions about his age, he's easily traced in their own bureaucracy.
> 
> Now, to spend the next 6½ weeks looking for said birth certificate... will they accept the card that the Province of BC issued to my parents or should I go and shell out for a long form?


If you have a crisp photocopy of his passport bio-pages you won't need his birth certificate. Otherwise, though, you will need to send his BC, as the BC is the way they prove he's British.

The passport pages will establish his identity, and yes, using the numbers on his passport they will be able to access his info. Oh, they ask for his NIN, too, forgot about that!

Dang, how'd I forget that?! I was in a total panic 'Open your email, open your email!' because he wasn't answering the mobile, lol!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k., the BC issue is sorted... had just received an iMessage from Ed shortly after A_i_S posted. He was up in Huddersfield this past week-end and was able to find a couple of certified copies of his BC in his Mum's house... he'll bring them with him to Vancouver next month.

He also has received his annual mortgage statement, which will also make the journey across the pond.

Next problem (and it could very well be a biggie)... [play serious and scary sounding music here]

*BANKING STATEMENTS*

[thundercrash]

He says that he has a paperless bank account.

This means _*no*_ bank issued statements... only online statements that he can print off.


What (if anything) would be a reasonable work-around for this problem? 

We are thinking that since he'll be supplying his P60, the mortgage statement and pay stubs, the printed-off banking statements might be o.k.? After all, what sane bank would even dream of offering someone a mortgage if he/she doesn't have the means to pay for it? (please don't answer that... we all know what happened in the US back in the early-to-mid 2000's)

I think that perhaps he might be able to get statements showing his disability benefit (if such a piece of paper exists)... this would clearly show that he's got more than £120/week at his disposal.

Thoughts? Or should he perhaps try contacting his bank to see if they'll furnish the statements or a letter of some sort?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> O.k., the BC issue is sorted... had just received an iMessage from Ed shortly after A_i_S posted. He was up in Huddersfield this past week-end and was able to find a couple of certified copies of his BC in his Mum's house... he'll bring them with him to Vancouver next month.
> 
> He also has received his annual mortgage statement, which will also make the journey across the pond.
> 
> ...


There is a strict procedure to follow when submitting online statement. EITHER get a covering letter on bank's stationery and signed by one of their officials certifying the said statement to be authentic, OR he should take into a bank branch and get each page stamped as authentic. They insist on this as online statement can be easily faked. UK online banks should know that some people require authenticated or certified statement for officail purposes and should be able to comply, though a charge is possible.

If you just send a printed-out statement, it will be disregarded, meaning you haven't submitted particular financial data requested.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> There is a strict procedure to follow when submitting online statement. EITHER get a covering letter on bank's stationery and signed by one of their officials certifying the said statement to be authentic, OR he should take it into a bank branch and get each page stamped as authentic. They insist on this as online statement can be easily faked. UK online banks should know that some people require authenticated or certified statement for official purposes and should be able to comply, though a charge is possible.
> 
> If you just send a printed-out statement, it will be disregarded, meaning you haven't submitted particular financial data requested.


Thanks for clearing that up, Joppa. 

Just got off of the phone with Ed. He'll crank off the desired statements and take them into his bank to be stamped. He's just glad that he'll be able to do that and is not worried about the potential nominal charge for this service.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry everyone... I have another Birth Certificate question:

I have a wallet sized card that most people in BC were issued prior to 2008. It is over 40 years old, laminated and has nothing to indicate that it is a genuine Province of British Columbia document and as such I am thinking it won't be much use. 

I am happy to get one that has the Provincial seal on it, but am wondering which version do they want to see?

1) Just my name and date of birth

2) Same as #1 but with my parents' names and places of birth

3) Certified _photocopy_ of birth registration 

The first will take less than 10 days to arrive at my home while the third will take about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sorry everyone... I have another Birth Certificate question:
> 
> I have a wallet sized card that most people in BC were issued prior to 2008. It is over 40 years old, laminated and has nothing to indicate that it is a genuine Province of British Columbia document and as such I am thinking it won't be much use.
> 
> ...


I'd say (2), as that would be the equivalent of a 'full' birth certificate in UK.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I was trying to book an appointment yesterday and then pay my visa fee, but there were only three days available from 28th to 29th June. My intended date of appointment is Saturday, 30th June. On their website they say: _"You can book an appointment after you finish filling your application online. At the end you can select any date in the calendar. To confirm your Saturday appointment you need to send a request to e-mail"_. 
They have a holiday today and my emails to them have been returned. So I will wait till tomorrow. I assume that the application submission date was yesterday, as I have 'signed' the page with disclaimer. 

I have one question though... In the form I put my employer's actual address, however, their offical registered address differs from it and therefore, my salary statement and employment letter are headered with this 'official address'. Will there be any problem? Or should I fill a new form now to correct this? 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama, have you actually paid yet? That may make a difference, that the application isn't considered as submitted until paid for and the appointment for biometrics is booked.

Is there a supervisor (who can confirm your employment, etc) at the actual business address, or who is authorised to refer callers to the company headquarters? I don't think it should be a problem but one of the great things about this forum is the tremendous wealth of knowledge-if I'm wrong about it not being a problem someone will be along to correct me so that you have good information


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Zama, have you actually paid yet? That may make a difference, that the application isn't considered as submitted until paid for and the appointment for biometrics is booked.
> 
> Is there a supervisor (who can confirm your employment, etc) at the actual business address, or who is authorised to refer callers to the company headquarters? I don't think it should be a problem but one of the great things about this forum is the tremendous wealth of knowledge-if I'm wrong about it not being a problem someone will be along to correct me so that you have good information


No, I haven't paid yet, I assume payment should be done after booking the appointment. 
As for my work address - well, my employment letter is being delayed due to sick leave of one of HR people. I will ask them to specify in the letter that my work address is different to the one stated in company's letterhead. 

One more thing to worry  When I first physically met my fiance I was in the UK on a tourist visa with my friends. After spending a week in London with girls, I went to his place to meet him and we spent five days together. The thing is that when I was applying for a visa I didn't specify this and in application form where they ask "do you know anyone in the UK", I said no  
However, when I was applying for another visa in the end of 2011 - he sent me an invitation letter and I enclosed it with my visa application form.

Do you think I will encounter problems since I did not say that I will see a friend on my first trip?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> No, I haven't paid yet, I assume payment should be done after booking the appointment.
> As for my work address - well, my employment letter is being delayed due to sick leave of one of HR people. I will ask them to specify in the letter that my work address is different to the one stated in company's letterhead.
> 
> One more thing to worry  When I first physically met my fiance I was in the UK on a tourist visa with my friends. After spending a week in London with girls, I went to his place to meet him and we spent five days together. The thing is that when I was applying for a visa I didn't specify this and in application form where they ask "do you know anyone in the UK", I said no
> ...


Good thinking on the letter from the company specifying the two different addresses!

Re the first visit to the UK, I don't think you'll have any problems with that. You came in with friends on a visitor visa and you didn't overstay that one. You applied for another one in 2011 and they gave you that visa, so I think that means they're OK with your immigration history


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you American In scotland!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, to question "How often to you meet" we answered " once every six months" but did not clarify how many times exactly we met (three). Is this ok?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Also, to question "How often to you meet" we answered " once every six months" but did not clarify how many times exactly we met (three). Is this ok?


Perfect, especially since you'll have emails, etc, to prove continuing contact during the times you are not together in person. 

We had something of the same (spread out over three years), lol, I had a really hard time culling the emails to just one or two representative ones for each month because that was our primary contact method. Yes, we had the phone bills, but when I put everything together I realised the vast majourity of our communication was done via email.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Perfect, especially since you'll have emails, etc, to prove continuing contact during the times you are not together in person.
> 
> We had something of the same (spread out over three years), lol, I had a really hard time culling the emails to just one or two representative ones for each month because that was our primary contact method. Yes, we had the phone bills, but when I put everything together I realised the vast majourity of our communication was done via email.


Our primary contact method was Facebook - we have been messaging via this website for year  I have made extracts from the email chain, hope this will be enough for them. 
We never called each other, though we have some texting history and whatsapp - all printed out and enclosed. 
And of course, Skype and hotmail history. 

I really hope it is all good enough as a proof of intervening devotion


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Zama said:


> No, I haven't paid yet, I assume payment should be done after booking the appointment.


Zama, how were you able to get a Visa application number without paying first? I want to book NOW for an appointment in 6 weeks, but it won't let me without an application number, and I can't apply until next month.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Zama, how were you able to get a Visa application number without paying first? I want to book NOW for an appointment in 6 weeks, but it won't let me without an application number, and I can't apply until next month.


I'm pretty sure you won't be able to actually book an appointment until you 'hit submit' and pay; you can start an application and the system will:

*Assign a number
*Give you the option to create a log-in so that you can access your application repeatedly while you work on it-for up to 30 days before insisting you either pay or lose all the work you've done so far

After you hit submit you have 30 days to attend your biometrics appointment and get your application+supporting docs into the UKBA.

I think you could wait a couple of weeks and then start your application, but you won't be able to really book the appointment until you actually pay. Oh, it might give you appointment times and permit you to choose one, but it will not confirm that appointment until it has your hard earned CADs in hand, so to speak. The system wants its money, honey, and it will frustrate the bejeeburs outta ya trying to get it to work with you, lol! (I know, it's not really funny. But laughing beats beating on the keyboard or monitor-ask me how I know)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm pretty sure you won't be able to actually book an appointment until you 'hit submit' and pay; you can start an application and the system will:
> 
> *Assign a number
> *Give you the option to create a log-in so that you can access your application repeatedly while you work on it-for up to 30 days before insisting you either pay or lose all the work you've done so far
> ...


Thanks!

I don't think that I have much to worry about then for choosing an appointment date. When I looked yesterday, it gave me the option of a spot today, and when I checked at the end of May, the standard appointments were running EARLIER than the premium ones. Also, given how UNbusy the Vancouver office was when Travelspice went in, I don't think that it is generally a super busy office.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Zama, how were you able to get a Visa application number without paying first? I want to book NOW for an appointment in 6 weeks, but it won't let me without an application number, and I can't apply until next month.


I don't know how it exactly works. I was going thru my application and at a point where you should put your 'signature' below the disclaimer, they said that visa centre in my country doesn't have a facility to accept payments by cash, but online only. So I went further and it came up with appointment page and a calendar. This is where I got stuck as I don't have a date applicable to my case available. I think once I book an appointment the system will direct me to the payment page.
And it didn't give me visa application number either


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> I don't know how it exactly works. I was going thru my application and at a point where you should put your 'signature' below the disclaimer, they said that visa centre in my country doesn't have a facility to accept payments by cash, but online only. So I went further and it came up with appointment page and a calendar. This is where I got stuck as I don't have a date applicable to my case available. I think once I book an appointment the system will direct me to the payment page.
> And it didn't give me visa application number either


Are you logging into your application over a period of days? If yes, you do have an application number on there somewhere, I'm almost positive.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Are you logging into your application over a period of days? If yes, you do have an application number on there somewhere, I'm almost positive.


Yeah, sorry i should have guessed that the unique application number which is sent to the mailbox is the same thing as a visa application number!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh well, there is another problem "surprisingly" 
Visa section confirms all Saturday appointments for docs submission and biometrics via British Consulate. And apparently it rarely gets confirmed due to lack of people willing to submti docs on this day. So I wish to book an appointment for the 2nd of July and they said that these days will be open for booking after the 15th of June!!! The time I will be away for my vacation!! 
Also I am really concerned about the upcoming changes in immigration rules and what if they are changed before 15th june? I am stuck then


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Oh well, there is another problem "surprisingly"
> Visa section confirms all Saturday appointments for docs submission and biometrics via British Consulate. And apparently it rarely gets confirmed due to lack of people willing to submti docs on this day. So I wish to book an appointment for the 2nd of July and they said that these days will be open for booking after the 15th of June!!! The time I will be away for my vacation!!
> Also I am really concerned about the upcoming changes in immigration rules and what if they are changed before 15th june? I am stuck then


From articles in the morning issue of the Daily Mail (remember that it is the Daily Mail, and they tend towards the lurid in journalism, I was looking for info on any announcements, lol) it looks as though some changes may be announced tomorrow. The article is regarding forced marriages but I can't help thinking they will take the opportunity to make other announcements as well:

Forced marriage to be outlawed: Parents face jail for coercing their daughters into wedlock | Mail Online

In this article on The Telegraph, reference is made to the forced marriage section of the consultation-the same consultation which includes the proposed changes we are all concerned about:

Forced marriage expected to become a crime - Telegraph

I've not had a chance to check other sites, and checking the UKBA news site doesn't show any update on changes to the family migration route this morning:

UK Border Agency | News and updates

But I can't help thinking that an announcement may be made tomorrow regarding more than the forced marriage section. I want to stress *this is my personal opinion*. 

If nothing is announced before your holiday, I say go, enjoy, take a break from worrying and have a wonderful time with your fiance! Can you book online whilst on the holiday? The great thing about the Internet is that you can be anywhere and reach out to do things that are on a timeline that don't require your physical presence.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, AmericanInScotland for sharing these links. Though I'm not convinced they are going to announce the other changes as well, maybe not? 
Anyway, there is nothing I can do about it, the dates applicable for me are closed for making appointments, and according to the visa centre they will be available only from 15 June. 
I really hope, even though they make announcement soon, there will be some grace period given? 
I am taking my iPad with me to the holiday and we shall make appointment and pay immediately after arriving to Bangkok. Although I need to decide what to do first - to enjoy seing my fiancé and have some rest after such a long flight or to grab my iPad and search for the available internet points  such a dilemma 

P.S. just noticed, I am given 'a senior expat' status although I haven't got a visa yet!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> From articles in the morning issue of the Daily Mail (remember that it is the Daily Mail, and they tend towards the lurid in journalism, I was looking for info on any announcements, lol) it looks as though some changes may be announced tomorrow. The article is regarding forced marriages but I can't help thinking they will take the opportunity to make other announcements as well:
> 
> Forced marriage to be outlawed: Parents face jail for coercing their daughters into wedlock | Mail Online
> 
> ...


I don't think forced marriage issue is in any way connected to higher maintenance requirement for family migration. It's a human right issue, not immigration.

It's sham marriage for the purpose of circumventing immigration control that is receiving attention.

If both announcements are made tomorrow, that's just coincidence.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I don't think forced marriage issue is in any way connected to higher maintenance requirement for family migration. It's a human right issue, not immigration.
> 
> It's sham marriage for the purpose of circumventing immigration control that is receiving attention.
> 
> If both announcements are made tomorrow, that's just coincidence.


As I wrote in my post, the Telegraph piece mentions that the proposal to make forced marriage criminal is from the family migration route consultation-the same one that has all the other proposed changes in it. 

Perhaps I'm still too used to US politics, lol, because when 'they' mention something from one section, 'they' usually then slip in other things from different sections on things like this. Although, from watching UK politics for several years, I'm not seeing too great a difference, really. 

Should be interesting to watch. As I also wrote, thinking they might make other announcements tomorrow regarding other sections of the consultation is my personal opinion. Even more personal? I'm hoping they wait a lot longer to make the more severe changes, but again, that is my personal opinion


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> As I wrote in my post, the Telegraph piece mentions that the proposal to make forced marriage criminal is from the family migration route consultation-the same one that has all the other proposed changes in it.
> 
> Perhaps I'm still too used to US politics, lol, because when 'they' mention something from one section, 'they' usually then slip in other things from different sections on things like this. Although, from watching UK politics for several years, I'm not seeing too great a difference, really.
> 
> Should be interesting to watch. As I also wrote, thinking they might make other announcements tomorrow regarding other sections of the consultation is my personal opinion. Even more personal? I'm hoping they wait a lot longer to make the more severe changes, but again, that is my personal opinion


It's not just you, aA_i_S.... it's a NA thing, I think. While I too hope that the Daily Fail us just blowing smoke out their arses and am hoping that the announcement (if any) tomorrow is more human rights based, I am also a (jaded) realist and am expecting the worst... after all, it IS the governmental bureaucratic juggernaut that we're dealing with here. Ed (my Civil Service fiancé) says he's not heard anything at work so far about the proposed changes. This doesn't mean that they're not going to happen, just that further details are NOT currently in the proverbial grapevine


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

And yes, he would tell me if he's heard stuff, as he know's that I'm a worry wart and that this is always in the back of my mind... he knows 'happy wife equals happy life.'


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> And yes, he would tell me if he's heard stuff, as he know's that I'm a worry wart and that this is always in the back of my mind... he knows 'happy wife equals happy life.'


And there is Official Secret Act which he has promised to uphold.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> And there is Official Secret Act which he has promised to uphold.


True that (and to be honest, hadn't even considered that... have signed similar, less legally binding but still enforcible document at my own public service job, so am aware of the fact that there are things he can and can't tell me)... was thinking he'd 'tell me' more along the lines of 'yes, Dear' 'no, Dear' 'hurry up, dear' sort of way rather than spilling the beans with actual hard facts (which would be pointless for him to do because I'd probably end up freaking out, thus adding unnecessary stress to his life.... LOL).

Truth be told, I honestly don't think that he's heard anything, regardless of what he may or may not be allowed to say.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh well, even though the visa centre advised that the July dates will be open only after the 15th of June, when I was checking my form today I have noticed that first week of July is released for booking appointments! 
So I've made an appointment and paid the visa fee (expensive though, ouch!). 
So even though new rules are going to be announced, I will not be affected, right?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Zama said:


> Oh well, even though the visa centre advised that the July dates will be open only after the 15th of June, when I was checking my form today I have noticed that first week of July is released for booking appointments!
> So I've made an appointment and paid the visa fee (expensive though, ouch!).
> So even though new rules are going to be announced, I will not be affected, right?


Hard to say... They could make the rules retroactive to June 1, which would affect hundreds of people.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

The retroactive factor is a little scary to be honest. But Zama, there isn't anything we can do before an official announcement is made and dates for implementation are scheduled. 

It reminds me a little of the TB testing-it's going to take them 18 months to roll out the entire programme but at first announcement it seemed as though they were making it effective immediately, which they didn't.

Too, several of the changes they've already made recently have not been retroactive. Additionally most of those changes didn't take effect immediately. 

Try to enjoy your holiday. You have your appointment booked now so the worry with getting an appointment is over, that's a good thing. All you can do now is try to keep from worrying too much.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The retroactive factor is a little scary to be honest. But Zama, there isn't anything we can do before an official announcement is made and dates for implementation are scheduled.
> 
> It reminds me a little of the TB testing-it's going to take them 18 months to roll out the entire programme but at first announcement it seemed as though they were making it effective immediately, which they didn't.
> 
> ...


Yeah, now we have to make sure all the paperwork is correct at the date of appointment. And of course, we will enjoy our holidays as much as we can! 
Thank you so much for your advices and support! 
Will definitely keep updated with regards to our visa application progress.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello to everyone! 

While everyone is possibly busy reading about the proposed changes to family immigration rules, I would be really greatful if someone of you to have a quick look into documents we are going to submit to support our Fiance visa application. Any advices/comments are highly appreciated: 

So, we're setting a binder with the following documents and each original is followed by a copy: 

APPLICANT SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS: 

1. Original of passport
2. Certified copy of birh certificate
3. Certificate of no impediment 
4. Father's passport copy
5. Mother's passport copy
6. Parent's marriage certificate (enclosed # 4,5,6 just because my mum changed her last name twice: immediately after marriage and recently decided to retain her maiden name)e
7. English language certificate: IELTS test report form with overal band score 7. 
8. Employment letter (had stated in my letter of introduction that I am going to hand on my resignation notice early in August)
9. Salary statement past 5 months
10. Bank letter confirming the balance in current account and savings
11. CV and job prospects + CIMA diploma
12. Flight itinerary to London + train itinerary to Birmingham - screenshots from the websites
13. Email confirmation from Birmingham Register Office of the appointment to give a notice + another email from them confirming that we should book a ceremony only when I arrive to the country with the relevant entry clearance. I am also thinking to enclose golf club brochure with wedding package costs although we haven't booked them yet due to uncertainty about the visa. 

SPONSOR'S SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS: 
1. Certified copy of passport
2. Certified copy of birth certificate
3. Land Registry Entry 
4. Copy of mortgage agreement 
5. Employment contract
6. Letter of employment
7. Payslips past 6 months
8. Most recent P60
9. Current account statement past 6 months
10. Savings account statement past 6 months
11. Bank letter confirming the balance 
12. Printed online utility bills 

EVIDENCE OF RELATIONSHIP: 
1. Letters of introduction (from me and him)
2. Letter from his uncle confirming our relationship
3. 35 photos of us together including couple with friends and family
4. Greeting cards we have been sending to each other + copies
5. E-tickets from each other's visits, hotel booking confirmations (three visits last year + ones of our upcoming trip to Thailand)
6. Online tickets to Anfieldstadium tour, two tickets to LFC football matches we've been together, Edinburgh zoo receipt, Edinburgh Hogmanay street party tickets
7. Facebook messages history - 17 pages, Hotmail history - 7 pages, Skype screenshots - 13 pages, Whatsapp free texts print out - a looot of pages  
8. Itemised mobile phone bills (although we never called each other, only a few texts a month)
9. Receipt from presents to each other to birthdays and Valentine's day 

This is all we have and all we are going to submit with our application form. Do you think it is enough and we haven't missed anything? 

Also, since it is a whole bunch of documents they are not fit into one folder so I think we will have to submit them in two folders. Is it going to be ok? And can we punch our documents in order to file them into the folder or we should just put them in transparent plastic folders first? 

Thanks to all in advance for yor advices!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Just put the documents into the plastic sleeves-don't punch holes into the documents. I didn't use a binder or folder, I just used binder clips to separate the different sections (biographical, financial, etc), and used giant elastic bands to create one huge bundle, but I think if you make sure to write the application number on both folders or binders you will be fine.

Don't forget to put your letters of introduction in with the application and supporting documents

I think you've got it more than covered, but if not, I know someone will be along to speak-up!

And let us know when you return from holiday-have a wonderful and relaxing time!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Just put the documents into the plastic sleeves-don't punch holes into the documents. I didn't use a binder or folder, I just used binder clips to separate the different sections (biographical, financial, etc), and used giant elastic bands to create one huge bundle, but I think if you make sure to write the application number on both folders or binders you will be fine.
> 
> Don't forget to put your letters of introduction in with the application and supporting documents
> 
> ...


Thanks AmericanInScotland - we are almost there!  Will surely keep in loop once I submit documents.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> 13. Email confirmation from Birmingham Register Office of the appointment to give a notice + another email from them confirming that we should book a ceremony only when I arrive to the country with the relevant entry clearance. I am also thinking to enclose golf club brochure with wedding package costs although we haven't booked them yet due to uncertainty about the visa.


I would include it just to show that you've been planning. It's not something essential, but a little extra. 

Your list looks great to me too.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

One more question just came to my mind. Can I make corrections by hand in my application form? The thing is that to the question "How do you keep in touch with your sponsor" I described the ways of our coomunication to each ather and added that "Last time I was in contact with my sponsor is today, 5th of June"
However, the application date is 8th of June! Is it critical if I leave it as it is, or can I carefully correct it to the 8th of June?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> One more question just came to my mind. Can I make corrections by hand in my application form? The thing is that to the question "How do you keep in touch with your sponsor" I described the ways of our coomunication to each ather and added that "Last time I was in contact with my sponsor is today, 5th of June"
> However, the application date is 8th of June! Is it critical if I leave it as it is, or can I carefully correct it to the 8th of June?


I think you can adjust it by making a single line through the date and writing the new date in the margin; wait until the very last minute before you have to hand over the application and supporting documents to make the notation-that way it shows you having contact right up to the minutes before turning over the app and docs


----------



## dstone (Jun 10, 2012)

Zama, How did you get an appointment with the Birmingham Registry office? I've been e-mailing them for an appointment and been getting the run around. (Just looking for an appointment to give notice, not actually give notice because you have to be there for 7 days). 

I have the correspondence between myself and them but I'm just curious.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

dstone said:


> Zama, How did you get an appointment with the Birmingham Registry office? I've been e-mailing them for an appointment and been getting the run around. (Just looking for an appointment to give notice, not actually give notice because you have to be there for 7 days).
> 
> I have the correspondence between myself and them but I'm just curious.


My fiance emailed them with questions related to the whole ceremeny process and they called him back. Then we decided to make an appointment 'to give a notice' since, according to the register office, it has to be booked 8 weeks in advance. He asked them to send a confirmation via email, at first, they were reluctant to do it, saying that they are very busy, though they have emailed us eventually. 
I must admit though, this email doesn't contain the details like our names, just email addressed to "Dear Mr. XXXX" and confirming the date and time of the appointment.


----------



## dstone (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Zama, At least I'm not alone. 

The Birmingham Registry office sent me an e-mail questionnaire that I had to fill out. Lmao (seriously)... Ah well, just another hoop to jump through. Call me fido.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

dstone said:


> Thanks Zama, At least I'm not alone.
> 
> The Birmingham Registry office sent me an e-mail questionnaire that I had to fill out. Lmao (seriously)... Ah well, just another hoop to jump through. Call me fido.


I don't think they sent such questionnaire to my fiance, though, probably, after filling it out, they may send you more 'official' responce opposite to the one they sent to us.
Anyway, good luck with your application!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello to all! 

Well, after having a good time in Thailand and submission the documents and biometrics in Visa centre two days ago, I am getting a bit anxious about the possible outcome on my fiance visa.
I have been searching hips of informaition on various settlement visa refusal cases and they all made me worry. 
1. Visas normally refused if there is no proper evidence of intention to marry. As I was mentioning earlier, we didn't make arrangements yet, but we have attached the leaflet from the golf club in Coventry where we want to have our ceremony. It is not a confirmation of venue, therefore, can't serve as an evidence of intention to marry. The thing is that our wedding is planned in end of December and my fiance is going to book a venue in the next two months. But of course, we need to make sure we have our visa issued.
2. I saw one case with visa refused on grounds that both applicant's and sponsor's letters are written in the same format and in English style, which made ECO doubt on genuineness of both letters. We wrote our letters using the same font (Arial, 11) and also, in my letter of introduction my fiance made some corrections of spelling mistakes and rephrased some (if not most) of my words!  I was telling him that I want my letter to look authentic even though with minor mistakes, but he got upset and complained that I am never happy with his suggestions. So I gave up and made him to do whatever changes he wanted to do. Now I am worried that ECO might doubt that our letters are geniune. 
3. I know, I was mentioning this earlier too, we physically met only four times spending with each other 7 weeks in total. This is including our recent trip to Thailand which was after my visa application date and obviously, to question "where did you see your sponsor last" in applcation I answered - January 2012. Although, I mentioned in additional information section and in the letter of introduction that we're going to see each other in Thailand for two weeks. I have printed out some photos of us together from Thailand and attached email confirmation of flights, hotel booking and even boarding passes. Would this be considered as part of our application?
4. When I met his family during Christmas last year, he never met my family in Kazakhstan even though he had a trip here last year. Due to cultural reasons I was not disclaiming my relationship to my family before I got sure on his intentions. So he is going to meet my parents in September this year if the visa is successful which I stated in my letter as well. 

These are the doubts I have so far and need you people to advise if i should worry at all? 

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Well, after having a good time in Thailand and submission the documents and biometrics in Visa centre two days ago, I am getting a bit anxious about the possible outcome on my fiance visa.
> I have been searching hips of informaition on various settlement visa refusal cases and they all made me worry.
> ...


Hang onto the pics and other things from the trip to Thailand in case the ECO wants to see that you did meet up as you wrote in your letter, but now that your documents are submitted, you can't add anything without them asking for it specifically.

Oh, btw, I'm married to 'an English professor' too, lol. Because I'm from America he thought he needed to correct my grammar and spelling in several places-drove me mad but I went along because really, it's what you do when you're in love:lol: I did get my visa, so I'm sure the ECO probably understood. Plus, both of you have excellent educations and language, phrasing, etc, will frequently have similarities. I wouldn't let it worry me.

But of course, it's very hard not to worry after the application and supporting documents are turned over. At first, for about 24 or so hours, lol, we feel relieved, just great to have those papers turned in. Most applicants think a version of 'WooHoo, we're on our way now!'

But then we get to looking at our application and supporting documents copies, and going over it all in our minds, and all that horrible worry starts back up-growing by the minute as we wait for the determination

It is beyond 'stressful', it is truly agonising! I remember I would be in the middle of washing up/cooking/vacuuming/walking/visiting with friends and family/breathing/sleeping, and WHAMMO, the negative thoughts reappeared: 'Oh I really wish I'd written that differently, what if the ECO thinks I'm lying/stupid/not good enough??!!' 

No, really, I remember thinking that several times during the wait. I was sure the ECO would see something in the way I answered a question or wrote my introductory letter, and decide "Oh no, this woman simply will not do to come to the UK!', and reject my application.

But I got through it. I never really felt good at all until we were driving away from the airport to our home here in Scotland, and I can laugh about that now-sort of. It sure wasn't fun or funny then though. 

I'm not the ECO, but I do think you've got a very good application, and that your worries are normal but unfounded


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Zama said:


> 1. Visas normally refused if there is no proper evidence of intention to marry. As I was mentioning earlier, we didn't make arrangements yet, but we have attached the leaflet from the golf club in Coventry where we want to have our ceremony. It is not a confirmation of venue, therefore, can't serve as an evidence of intention to marry. The thing is that our wedding is planned in end of December and my fiance is going to book a venue in the next two months. But of course, we need to make sure we have our visa issued.


LOL! We all did this. You will drive yourself NUTS reading it, but of course you will read it anyway... 

Anyway, perhaps it will help you think of the UKBA as looking for signs of when a marriage is NOT genuine - that's what they're actually looking for (and they're no doubt expert in this). Did you write about your intentions to marry in December in your letters?



> 2. I saw one case with visa refused on grounds that both applicant's and sponsor's letters are written in the same format and in English style, which made ECO doubt on genuineness of both letters. We wrote our letters using the same font (Arial, 11) and also, in my letter of introduction my fiance made some corrections of spelling mistakes and rephrased some (if not most) of my words!  I was telling him that I want my letter to look authentic even though with minor mistakes, but he got upset and complained that I am never happy with his suggestions. So I gave up and made him to do whatever changes he wanted to do. Now I am worried that ECO might doubt that our letters are geniune.


Letters in themselves aren't the hugest part of your pack of evidence. Where the UKBA spotted similarities in the letters in the refusal case you read about, there's a possibility it just confirmed mounting suspicions they already had about the application as a whole. If your letters don't sound exactly like they were both written by the same person, they'll be okay. It won't be the first time one person has corrected another's English etc when applying for visas. It would have been better had your fiancé allowed you to write your own, but it won't be the first time this has happened - especially where one of the two is not a native-English speaker.



> 3. I know, I was mentioning this earlier too, we physically met only four times spending with each other 7 weeks in total. This is including our recent trip to Thailand which was after my visa application date and obviously, to question "where did you see your sponsor last" in applcation I answered - January 2012. Although, I mentioned in additional information section and in the letter of introduction that we're going to see each other in Thailand for two weeks. I have printed out some photos of us together from Thailand and attached email confirmation of flights, hotel booking and even boarding passes. Would this be considered as part of our application?


We only met twice and stayed a total of 8 weeks together in those two times. By the time we applied, it was 5, nearly 6, months since we were last together, and we had no other next-visit plans (because we'd been saving all our 'trip' money for visas, marriage etc). Additionally, we only had 4 photos. Each case is different, but all was fine for us. You have to prove two things here: firstly, that you have met (which you have proved with your photos), and that there is an enduring relationship when you're NOT together (proven by your documentary evidence on how you kept in touch over the course of your relationship). if you've done that, you've done all that you can.



> 4. When I met his family during Christmas last year, he never met my family in Kazakhstan even though he had a trip here last year. Due to cultural reasons I was not disclaiming my relationship to my family before I got sure on his intentions. So he is going to meet my parents in September this year if the visa is successful which I stated in my letter as well.


I doubt this will even come up. I STILL haven't met my partner's family in the US and we've been in a relationship for two years now, and married!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Hang onto the pics and other things from the trip to Thailand in case the ECO wants to see that you did meet up as you wrote in your letter, but now that your documents are submitted, you can't add anything without them asking for it specifically.
> 
> Oh, btw, I'm married to 'an English professor' too, lol. Because I'm from America he thought he needed to correct my grammar and spelling in several places-drove me mad but I went along because really, it's what you do when you're in love:lol: I did get my visa, so I'm sure the ECO probably understood. Plus, both of you have excellent educations and language, phrasing, etc, will frequently have similarities. I wouldn't let it worry me.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right, there is no point to worry at the moment as all the documents have been submitted and no changes can be done. Although it doesn't stop me from entering the visa centre website and track the status of my application every hour during the day!  I really wish this waiting to over and start planning our wedding and then I finally can buy a nice dress!  For the meanwhile my parents are getting excited and arranging a farewell party for all relatives here. I need two dresses now 
Thank you AAIS, you have been such a great support during these days to me and I can't even express how greatful I am to you for your help!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

[/QUOTE]Anyway, perhaps it will help you think of the UKBA as looking for signs of when a marriage is NOT genuine - that's what they're actually looking for (and they're no doubt expert in this). Did you write about your intentions to marry in December in your letters?[/QUOTE]
We did write about our intentions to marry in both of our letters and also enclosed the register office reply with booking of the date to give a notice. 


[/QUOTE]Letters in themselves aren't the hugest part of your pack of evidence. Where the UKBA spotted similarities in the letters in the refusal case you read about, there's a possibility it just confirmed mounting suspicions they already had about the application as a whole. If your letters don't sound exactly like they were both written by the same person, they'll be okay. It won't be the first time one person has corrected another's English etc when applying for visas. It would have been better had your fiancé allowed you to write your own, but it won't be the first time this has happened - especially where one of the two is not a native-English speaker.[/QUOTE]
Our letter don't sound exactly the same, but they state the same facts, as we were telling our history of how relationship developed, our plans to live together, etc.

Thank you 2farapart for your advises, really really appreciate that! 
Keeping my fingers crossed and waiting waiting waiting


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I generally agree with that, with a few caveats.
First, not everyone isn't a native English speaker and it 's often difficult to get the nuances right to convey the right meaning or impression. We often underestimate the difficulties some people face. Support and help from their British sponsor is vital. 
Secondly, each application is unique. A tiny difference in circumstances can have dramatically different outcome. While we want yo be positive, our confidence can be misplaced. 
Thirdly, there isn't one perfect way to apply. People in similar situations can present their applications in different ways but can be equally successful. One big no-no is copying someone else's letter of intro/support. ECO can tell when this happens and query your integrity. 
So while I don't want people to be unduly worried about their applications, esp. after they've sent it off, our assurance can be misplaced and can prove ultimately unhelpful. As senior forum members, we need to be imbued with knowledge, experience and realism.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I generally agree with that, with a few caveats.
> First, not everyone isn't a native English speaker and it 's often difficult to get the nuances right to convey the right meaning or impression. We often underestimate the difficulties some people face. Support and help from their British sponsor is vital.
> Secondly, each application is unique. A tiny difference in circumstances can have dramatically different outcome. While we want yo be positive, our confidence can be misplaced.
> Thirdly, there isn't one perfect way to apply. People in similar situations can present their applications in different ways but can be equally successful. One big no-no is copying someone else's letter of intro/support. ECO can tell when this happens and query your integrity.
> So while I don't want people to be unduly worried about their applications, esp. after they've sent it off, our assurance can be misplaced and can prove ultimately unhelpful. As senior forum members, we need to be imbued with knowledge, experience and realism.


Sorry about that, Joppa.


----------

